# King Kong 360 3-D at Universal



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Here's an exclusive teaser for the new Kong experience at Universal Studios Hollywood debuting this summer -

http://www.craveonline.com/lifestyl...-kong-360-3-d-created-by-peter-jackson-129221


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

That's awesome! I can't wait until it's done! I really want to go see it!


----------

